# [Pathfinder] [OOC] DarkSun game



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2009)

Starting at 3rd level.

Will use the SRD for psionics and the PRD for the rest of rules.
The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document

Will also use some material from athas.org
http://www.athas.org/

World:
See this wiki: Main Page - The unofficial Dark Sun wiki

Time: The Brown Age.

See houserules in the following posts.

Current group:
kinem - Mul Psion (Kineticist) - Post #25
Pneumatik - Human Ranger - Post #40
Andor - Halfling Soulknife - Post #49
Tailspinner - Half-elf Gladiator - Post #62
Voadam - Half-Giant Druid - Post #71

[Pathfinder] DarkSun: Dangerous Beginnings RG IC OCC


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2009)

Pathfinder heroic 20 pts buy.

No starting equipment (you will start in medias res on a slave transport ).

Full HP for first, haf Hit die +1 after ( d10 = 6)

And, all characters will start with a psionic bonus feat:

Latent Power (feat)
You gain 2 psionic power points, can now learn any psionic feat for which you meet the prerequisites, can expend your psionic focus, and can gain a single 1st-level power from any list.
Special: You can take this feat more than once. Choose a different power each time. PP stack.


[sblock=Races]

Allowed player races:

   Dwarf Racial Traits
*+2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom, –2 Charisma*: Dwarves are both tough and wise, but also a bit gruff.
*Medium*: Dwarves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Slow and Steady*: Dwarves have a base speed of 20 feet, but their speed is never modified by armor or encumbrance.
*Darkvision*: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
*Focus*:  +1  morale  bonus  on  all  checks  directly  related  to  their  focus.  This  includes  a skill  bonus,  an  attack  bonus,  a  damage  bonus,  or  a  saving  throw  bonus,  or  even  a bonus  to  manifestation  or  spell  save  DCs.
*Resistant*: Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against psionics, spells, and
  spell-like abilities. They also get  a +4 racial bonus to Fortitude savingthrows against poison.
*Stability*: Dwarves receive a +4 racial bonus to their Combat Maneuver Defense when resisting a bull rush or trip attempt while standing on the ground.
*Languages*: Dwarves begin play speaking Common and Dwarven. Dwarves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Terran.


  Elf Racial Traits
*+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution*: Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.
*Medium*: Elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed*: Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Low-Light Vision*: Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.
*Elf-Running*: Elves gain Endurance as bonus feat.
*Elven Immunities*: Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against illusion spells and effects.
*Elven Magic*: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance.
*Keen Senses*: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Weapon Familiarity*: Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), falchions, rapiers, scimitars, and shortbows (including composite shortbows).
*Languages*: Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Gith and Pterran.


  Half-Elf Racial Traits
*+2 to One Ability Score*: Half-elf characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Medium*: Half-elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed*: Half-elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Low-Light Vision*: Half-elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.
*Adaptability*: Half-elves receive Skill Focus as a bonus feat at 1st level.
*Elf Blood*: Half-elves count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race.
*Elven Immunities*: Half-elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against illusion spells and effects.
*Keen Senses*: Half-elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Multitalented*: Half-elves choose two favored classes at first level and gain +1 hit point or +1 skill point whenever they take a level in either one of those classes. See Chapter 3 for more information about favored classes.
*Languages*: Half-elves begin play speaking Common. Half-elves with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).


Half-Giants Racial Traits
  Same, no LA and no favoured class, no stomp
  Languages: Half-Giants begin play speaking Common. Half-Giants with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Dwarven  and Giant


  Halfling Racial Traits
*+2 Dexterity, +2 Wisdom, –2 Strength*: Halflings are nimble and strong-willed, but their small stature makes them weaker than other races.
*Small*: Halflings are Small creatures and gain a +1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty to their Combat Maneuver Bonus and Combat Maneuver Defense, and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks.
*Slow Speed*: Halflings have a base speed of 20 feet.
*Fearless*: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on all saving throws against fear. This bonus stacks with the bonus granted by halfling luck.
*Halfling Luck*: Halflings receive a +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
*Keen Senses*: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Sure-Footed: *Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Acrobatics and Climb skill checks.
*Weapon Familiarity*: Halflings are proficient with slings.
*Languages*: Halflings begin play speaking Common and Halfling. Halflings with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Aarakocran, Ancient Halfling, and Pterran.


  Human Racial Traits
  Same


  Mul Racial Traits
*+2 Constitution, +2 Strength, –2 Charisma*: Combining  the  human  height  with  the  Dwarven  musculature,  muls  end  up  stronger  than  either  parent  race,  but  their  status  as  born–to–be  slaves  makes  them  insecure  in  their  dealings  with  others.
* Medium*: Muls are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Darkvision*: Muls can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
*Dwarven Blood*: Muls count as both dwarfs and humans for any effect related to race.
*Extended  Activity*:  Muls  may  engage  in  up  to  12  hours  of  hard  labor  or  forced marching  without  suffering  from  fatigue
*Hardy*: Muls need only half as much rest to fatigue and exhaustion.
*Ignore Pain*: Muls have nonlethal  Damage  Resistance  1/–.  They  are  difficult  to  subdue, and  do  not  notice  minor  bruises,  scrapes,  and  other  discomforts  that  pain  creatures  of other  races.
*Languages*: Muls begin play speaking Common. Muls with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Dwarven,  Elven,  Gith,  and  Giant.







Unfinished(!):
Aarakocra Racial Traits
•–2 Strength, +4 Dexterity, –2 Constitution: Aarakocra
have keen reflexes, but their lightweight bones are fragile.
• Monstrous Humanoid: Aarakocra are not subject to
spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm
person or dominate person.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, aarakocra have no
special bonuses or penalties due to size.
• Low-light vision: Aarakocra can see twice as far as a
human in moonlight and similar conditions of poor
illumination, retaining the ability to distinguish color and
detail.
• Aarakocra base land speed is 20 feet, and can fly
with a movement rate of 90 feet (average
maneuverability).
• +4 racial bonus to Spot checks in daylight. Aarakocra
have excellent vision.
• Natural Armor: Aarakocra have +1 natural armor
bonus due to their bone chest plate that provides some
protection from blows.
• Natural Weaponry: An aarakocra can rake with its
claws for 1d3 points of damage, and use its secondary bite
attack for 1d2 points of damage.
• Claustrophobic: Aarakocra receive a –2 morale
penalty on all rolls when in an enclosed space. Being
underground or in enclosed buildings is extremely
distressing for them.
• Aerial Dive: Aarakocra can make dive attacks. A
dive attack works just like a charge, but the diving
creature must move a minimum of 30 feet. If attacking
with a lance, the aarakocra deals double damage on a
successful attack. Optionally, the aarakocra can make a
full attack with its natural weapons (two claws and one
bite) at the end of the charge, dealing normal damage.
• Automatic Languages: Auran and Common. Bonus
Languages: Elven, Gith, and Saurian. Aarakocra often
learn the languages of their allies and enemies.

Pterran Racial Traits
•  +2 Strength, +2 Wisdom, –2 Dexterity,: Pterrans are
strong and have keen instincts for others’ motives,
but are a bit clumsy
• Humanoid (psionic, reptilian): Pterrans are
humanoid creatures with the psionic and reptilian
subtypes.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, pterrans have no
special bonuses or penalties due to size.
• Pterran base land speed is 30 feet.
• Poor Hearing: Pterrans have only slits for ears, and
their hearing sense is diminished. Pterrans suffer a –2
penalty to Listen checks.
• Natural Armor: Thri-kreen have a +2 natural armor
bonus to AC due to their naturally tough and resistant
scaly hide.
• Natural Weaponry: Pterrans can use their natural
weapons instead of fighting with crafted weapons if they
so choose. A pterran can rake with their primary claw
attack for 1d3 of damage for each claw. For more on
natural attacks, see MM section on natural weapons.
• Weapon Familiarity: The following weapon is
treated as martial rather than as an exotic weapon:
thanak. This weapon is more common among pterrans
than among other races.
• Automatic Languages: Saurian. Bonus Languages:
Common, Dwarven, Elven, Halfling, Giant, Gith, Kreen,
and Yuan–ti. Pterran know the languages of the few
intelligent creatures that live in the Hinterlands.

Thri-kreen Racial Traits
• +2 Dexterity, +2 Wisdom, —2 Charisma: Thri-kreen are fast
and perceptive, but their alien mindset makes it difficult
for them to relate to humanoids.
• Monstrous Humanoid: Thri-kreen are not subject to
spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm
person or dominate person.
• Medium: Thri-kreen receive no advantages or
penalties due to size.
• Thri-kreen base land speed is 40 feet.
• Darkvision out to 60 feet.
• Sleep Immunity. Thri-kreen do not sleep, and are
immune to sleep spells and similar effects. Thri-kreen
spellcasters and manifesters still require 8 hours of rest
before preparing spells.
• Natural Armor: Thri-kreen have a +5 armor
bonus to AC due to their naturally tough and resistant
chitin. This bonus doesn't stack with the bonus provided by armor.
• Multiple Limbs: Thri-kreen have four arms, and thus
can take the Multiweapon Fighting feat instead
of the Two-Weapon Fighting feat. Thri-kreen can also take
the Multiattack feat. (These are not bonus feats).
• Natural Weapons: Thri-kreen may make bite and
claw attacks as a full round action. Their primary claw
attack does 1d4 points of damage for each of their four
claws. Their secondary bite attack, deals 1d4 points of
damage, and has a chance to poison (starting level 7). A thri-kreen can
attack with a weapon (or multiple weapons) at its normal
attack bonus, and make either a bite or claw attack as a
secondary attack.
• Leap (Ex): At 3rd level, a Kreen adds his HD to all Acrobatics checks made to jump, both for vertical jumps and horizontal jumps. In addition, he always counts as having a running start when making jump checks using Acrobatics. By spending 1 Power Point as a swift action, a Kreen gains a +20 bonus on Acrobatics checks made to jump for 1 round.
• Deflect Arrows: Thri-kreen gain Deflect Arrows as bonus feat at 7th level.
• Poison (Ex): Starting at level 7 a thri-kreen delivers its poison
with a successful bite attack. A Thri-kreen produces
enough poison for one bite per day. look at new pathfinder poison rules!
• Weapon Familiarity: To thri-kreen, the chatkcha and
gythka are treated as martial rather than exotic weapons.
These weapons are more common among thri-kreen
than among other races.
• Automatic Languages: Kreen. Bonus Languages:
Common, Dwarven, Elven, Entomic, Saurian, and Terran.

Thri-Kreen Poison:
Bite—injury; save Fort DC 11 + T-K con mod; frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; effect 1 Dex and paralyzed 1 min.; cure 1 save.

Altenative: No leap, poison and Deflect Arrows
1st racial level: gain leap
2nd " : gain poison and Deflect Arrows

HP, skills, bab, saves... as monstrous humanoid.

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Classes]
PRD, but:

No Paladin or Monk, but Gladiator (athas.org), . Use athas.org bard. Revised skills and d8 HD.

EDIT:
Psion (d6) and Psychic Warrior:
Psion
Psychic Warrior
1st Level Psion/Wilder Powers 
2nd Level Psion/Wilder Powers 
Psionic Feats 

Only clerics of the (para) elements.

Wizards gain Bluff as class skill (Bluff can be used to disguise spellcasting)

No class has swim as class skill

Gladiator
Class Skills (4 + Int modifier per level, x4 at 1st level): Acrobatics, Bluff, Climb, Craft, Intimidate, Perception, Perform, Profession, Sense Motive.

Familiars 
  Critic Lizard +2 Reflex
  Floater +3 Sense Motive
  Hurrum, speckled +3 Diplomacy
  Jankx +3 auditory Perception
  Kes’trekel +2 Fortitude
  Mulworm +3 HP
  Ramphor +3 visual Perception
  Snake +3 Bluff
  Z’tal +3 Intimidate





[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2009)

Other Rules:

[sblock=Cleric Domains]
   Elemental clerics take their corresponding domain and one other (with DM approval).
   Para-elemental clerics take their corresponding domains.

   No Glory, Sun, but Mind.

  MIND DOMAIN
*Granted Powers*: Your faith protects your mind, and you can use that faith to defend others. In addition, you receive a +2 resistance bonus on Will saving throws. This bonus increases by 2 for every 5 levels you possess.
_Mental Ward (Sp):_ As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Mind domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.
_Evolving Mind (Ex):_ At 8th level, you receive Hidden Talent as a bonus feat. In addition, you receive 4 more PP as long as you uphold the tenets of your deity (or divine concept if you do not venerate a deity).

Mind Domain Spells
1 Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
2 Detect Thoughts: Allows “listening” to surface thoughts.
3 Telepathic Bond, Lesser: Link with subject within 30 ft. for 10 minutes/level.
4 Discern Lies: Reveals deliberate falsehoods.
5 Rary’s Telepathic Bond: Link lets allies communicate.
6 Probe Thoughts†: Read subject’s memories, one question/ round.
7 Brain Spider†: Eavesdrop on thoughts of up to eight other creatures.
8 Mind Blank: Subject is immune to mental/emotional magic and scrying.
9 Weird: As phantasmal killer, but affects all within 30 ft.


  Water Domain
Special: Swim is a class skill for you.
*Granted Powers*: You can manipulate water, dry dust and acid, conjure creatures of water, and resist acid.
_Acid Dart (Sp)_: As a standard action, you can unleash an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. This acid dart deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 point for every two cleric levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.
_Acid Resistance (Ex):_ At 6th level, you gain resist acid 10. This resistance increases to 20 at 12th level. At 20th level, you gain immunity to acid.
*Domain Spells*: 1st—_obscuring mist (dust), _2nd—_fog (dust) cloud, _3rd—_water breathing, _4th—_control water (tide), _5th—_ice (mire) storm, _6th—_cone of cold (acid), _7th—_elemental body IV _(water only)_, _8th—_horrid wilting, _9th—_elemental swarm _(water spell only).

[/sblock]

[sblock=Sorcerer Bloodlines]
   Aberrant, Arcane, Destined, Elemental, Undead only (+Psionic)

  Psionic 
  Your family has always been skilled in the internal art of mind. While many of your relatives were accomplished psions, your powers developed without the need for meditation and practice.
*Class Skill*: Knowledge (psionic).
*Bonus Spells*: _charm person _(3rd), _detect thoughts _(5th), _telepathic bond, lesser _(7th), _dweomer of transference _(9th), _psychic turmoil _(11th), _mental pinnacle _(13th), _psychic turmoil, greater _(15th), _mind blank _(17th), _astral projection _(19th).
*Bonus Feats*: Latent Power, Psionic Body, Psionic Mimicry (athas.org), Quicken Spell, Silent Spell, Still Spell, Skill Focus (Knowledge [psionic]), Skill Focus (Knowledge [autohypnosis]).
*Bloodline Arcana*: Whenever you cast a spell of the mind-affecting subschool, increase the spell’s DC by +2.
*Bloodline Powers*: You have always had a tie to the astral world, and as your power increases, so does the influence of your psionic heritage.
_Psionic Bond (Su_): At 1st level, you gain psicrystal affinity feat, as a psion equal to your sorcerer level. Your sorcerer levels stack with any manifester levels you possess when determining the powers of your psi crystal.
_Psionic Resilience (Su)_: At 3rd level, when you take damage, you can spend power points to reduce its severity. As an immediate action, you can reduce the damage you are about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point you spends.
_Confuse (Sp)_: At 9th level, you can confuse an enemy for a number of rounds per day equal to your sorcerer level. This ability functions as _confusion. _These rounds need not be consecutive.
_Dual Magic (Su)_: At 15th level, you may reroll any caster level check made to overcome spell resistance. You must decide to use this ability before the results are revealed by the GM. You must take the second result, even if it is worse. You can use this ability at will.
_Evolved Self (Ex)_: At 20th level, you become a magical creature. You are forevermore treated as an outsider rather than as a humanoid (or whatever your creature type was) for the purpose of spells and magical effects.
  Additionally, you gain damage reduction 10/ (alignment different from yours), which allows you to ignore the first 10 points of damage from any attack made by a nonaligned weapon or by any natural attack made by a creature that doesn’t have similar damage reduction. Unlike other outsiders, you can still be brought back from the dead as if you were a member of your previous creature type.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Animal Companions]
   baazrag (pony; no hooves, but bite with wounding)
  kank (horse; no bite & hooves, but pincer with poison)
  kes’trekel (bird)
  snake
  yallix (bird; claws as bite, no talons, but all-around vision)
  erdlu (dinosaur)
  jhakar (wolf)
  monitor lizard (crocodile; no hold breath…)
  seskarran (bear/boar)
  crodlu (cat, big; no grab, but ram)
  inix (camel; no spit, but tail slap)
  [FONT=&quot]pterrax / razorwing (dire bat, preview)[/FONT]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2009)

Elements and favored weapons:


```
[FONT=Courier New]Athasian Elements, Energy Types &  Fav. Weapons
Element                Type        Weapon
Air                 Electricity    Longbow
Earth                  Acid       Warhammer
Fire                   Fire        Scimitar
Magma (Earth, Fire)    Fire       Battleaxe
Rain (Air, Water)   Electricity   Starknife
Silt (Earth, Water)    Acid         Spear
Sun (Air, Fire)        Fire      Morningstar
Water                  Acid        Trident[/FONT]
```
[sblock=Other]
From the Death in Freeport game:

4e style healing surges - 6+con bonus times a day can use a healing surge to heal self of 1/4 round down of max hp in damage. All healing magic uses a healing surge. Once per combat can spend a standard action to use a healing surge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, I haven't seen some Dark Sun for years! If I weren't trying to cut down the number of games I'm in, I'd totally think about submitting a concept.


----------



## kinem (Aug 24, 2009)

Must ... resist ...

Locked in struggle against the compulsion, I will my hands away from the key board ... but ... it ... is ... too ... strong ...

(fails Will save)

I will submit a character


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Very very tempting. If I wasn't full into my moving preparations I'd try putting a character together. As is I won't be able to even contemplate doing so until next week.


----------



## jager0727 (Aug 25, 2009)

very cool, haven't seen much of Athas since wow.. 2e, wish I had the time, but I'm waiting to see wether a few other games get off the ground and don't wanna spread myself further than I have time to post with


----------



## kinem (Aug 25, 2009)

What are the methods for ability scores, hp, and starting steel?

BTW, I'm thinking psionically (so to speak).

Though I hate the 10-min rest rule - healing arrow wounds in 10 min and all reminds me of 4e - I should ask, how does it interact with psionics?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Seems like a whole lot of us wish we had a lot more time on our hands.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2009)

Tempting. I don't think I've played a psychic warrior before. Or a half-giant. Hmm.

I'm coming back from vacation and have more work waiting for me than I expected and will take a little while to get back in pbp but I'm definitely tempted.


----------



## Ilja (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there any online information on the campaign setting? I'd love to join, but don't know much about the setting and since it seems to be quite far from the standard D&D worlds, I'd have to know more about it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Very very tempting. If I wasn't full into my moving preparations I'd try putting a character together. As is I won't be able to even contemplate doing so until next week.



No, problem. Looks like this is only slow filling...



jager0727 said:


> very cool, haven't seen much of Athas since wow.. 2e, wish I had the time, but I'm waiting to see wether a few other games get off the ground and don't wanna spread myself further than I have time to post with



Understood. Perhaps you will have a bit time later.



kinem said:


> What are the methods for ability scores, hp, and starting steel?
> 
> BTW, I'm thinking psionically (so to speak).
> 
> Though I hate the 10-min rest rule - healing arrow wounds in 10 min and all reminds me of 4e - I should ask, how does it interact with psionics?



Pathfinder heroic 20 pts buy.
No starting equipment (you will start in medias res on a slave transport ).
Full HP for first, haf Hit die +1 after ( d10 = 6)
I think I can ditch the ten min rest. But many abilities (bard, barbarian) are rounds per day!
And, all characters will start with a psionic bonus feat.

Will include all this informations above.



Voadam said:


> Tempting. I don't think I've played a psychic warrior before. Or a half-giant. Hmm.
> 
> I'm coming back from vacation and have more work waiting for me than I expected and will take a little while to get back in pbp but I'm definitely tempted.



Will wait for you 




Stringburka said:


> Is there any online information on the campaign setting? I'd love to join, but don't know much about the setting and since it seems to be quite far from the standard D&D worlds, I'd have to know more about it.



Just saw that the wiki is down. You can use these links:
Dark Sun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Main Page - The unofficial Dark Sun wiki

There is also a great pdf on athas.org:
http://athas.org/products/ds3/documents/109


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

With this GREAT bunch of players you[ve got so far, WD, all I can say is, SIGN MY BUTT UP!!  I'm also intrigued by finally being able to play alongisde kinem, as we have only DMed for each other up to now.

Character:  I'm thinking a Mul Cleric of Lightning?  (But am I right that the favored weapon for this is star knife?  hmmm, he'll probably stick with a mace, if possible.)


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> I'm also intrigued by finally being able to play alongisde kinem, as we have only DMed for each other up to now.




Welcome aboard, Leif!  This should be fun.

Though ... Tristan gives Jerrigan a funny look


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

kinem said:


> Welcome aboard, Leif!  This should be fun.
> 
> Though ... Tristan gives Jerrigan a funny look



Well, duh!!  Ok, 2nd time!   Somehow I keep forgetting about that one.


----------



## Ilja (Aug 26, 2009)

Hum... Unfortunately, I'm going to have to pass on this one, since I'm new to bost PbP and Dark Sun. A big unfortunately, since it seems an interesting setting, and I WILL keep a close eye as an observer.


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2009)

Stringburka said:


> Hum... Unfortunately, I'm going to have to pass on this one, since I'm new to bost PbP and Dark Sun. A big unfortunately, since it seems an interesting setting, and I WILL keep a close eye as an observer.




I don't see why being new to either should stop you.  You'll pick up PBP soon enough, and this is as good a game to start with as any.  And if you don't want to read too much background info, just make a PC who is fairly ignorant.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

kinem said:


> I don't see why being new to either should stop you.  You'll pick up PBP soon enough, and this is as good a game to start with as any.  And if you don't want to read too much background info, just make a PC who is fairly ignorant.



Yeah, WD, you'd better sign me up for a "fairly ignorant" pc.  Dark Sun came out while I was on my extended hiatus from D&D, so I know nothing of it.  I'm not averse to reading background info, but I'm not sure how much good that will do me, really.


----------



## Toptomcat (Aug 27, 2009)

Here we go. I'm not an experienced Dark Sun player, but I waded through what info I could find- let me know if anything in the background is off. Would you have any objection if I was gunning for the Psionic Monk PrC found in Prestige Class Compendium 1 on athas.org?


Ghazi- N mul Psychic Warrior 3

Strength: 16 +3
Dexterity: 14 +2
Constitution: 16 +3
Intelligence: 10 +0
Wisdom: 13 +1
Charisma: 10 +0

HP: 34

AC: 12 (10 +2 Dex) 

Base attack bonus: +3
Melee attack: +6
Ranged attack: +5

Attacks:
Unarmed strike +7 melee 1d3+3 bludgeoning, 20/x2 crit

Saves:
Fort +6
Ref +3
Will +2

Skills:
Autohypnosis 3 ranks, +3 class, +1 Wis, +7 total [Note: I am presuming that this is the skill used to gain psionic focus]
Perception 1 rank, +3 class, +1 Wis, +5 total
Survival 2 ranks, +1 Wis, +3 total

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Martial Weapons Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Improved Unarmed Strike
Psionic Fist
Latent Power 
Weapon Focus (Unarmed)
Scorpion Style


Racial traits:
Darkvision 60 ft
Darven Blood
Extended Activity
Hardy
Ignore Pain (Nonlethal DR 1/-)
Speaks Common

Favored Class: Psychic Warrior

Power points/day:
6

Powers known:
Inertial Armor
Offensive Precognition
Pulverizing Blows (Claws of the Beast variant, discussed)
Dissipating Touch


Appearence: Ghazi is tall, well-muscled, and of intimidating physique, like many other mul. Unlike them, he has a glint of intelligence and self-confidence in his eye, not the beaten dimness or stupid hostility displayed by many others of his kind. He is also quite young, for a free mul.

Personality: Along with physical traits, Ghazi seems to have inherited the best in the psyches of both his parent races. He combines the focus of a dwarf with the polymath tendencies of a human to throw himself fully into whatever challenge he faces.

Background:
All mul are, of course, born into slavery. The slower and weaker of them are put to simple manual labor, but the destiny of those unfortunate enough to be born healthy and strong is to be thrown into the gladiatorial pits. Those doubly unfortunate happen to be born in Draj; their bloodsports regularly vie to top all others in sheer quantinty of blood and cruelty.
Ghazi was born a very strong mul in an outlying suburb of Draj, and so he faced his fate early. An unusually large 'crop' of mul suitable for battle was born in Draj one year; rather than waste the cream of that crop on manual labor, a templar of Tectuktitlay put a plan into motion of unusual cruelty even for the high standards of that city. When they reached the age of just ten years old, he announced that Tectuktitlay hungered for younger sacrifices, and set up a series of special exhibition matches pitting mul children against an equal number of captured halfling raiders.
Some avoided the new matches, but many flocked to them, and what had begun as mere spectacle became an expected part of Draj's games. As the surviving mul children became more and more skilled, their death rate tapered off, the children began to enjoy a few of the perks of victorious gladiators, and for a brief time Ghazi enjoyed a few glimmers of happiness.
Then the crowds began to thin and grow restless at the letup in the bloodletting, and the templars began giving the mul fewer and fewer weapons in their matches with the halflings. The deaths began again, everyone around Ghazi falling as the weapons they learned to rely on were taken away from them one by one; only he managed to adapt, fighting as well with his fists as another might with the best of weapons. Two years and countless pointless spillages of blood later, there were only two of the original child warriors remaining; Ghazi and Tlatoani, a powerful psion who had survived by forging his mind itself into a weapon. 
When they were pitted against each other, Ghazi was saddened but not surprised. He had a quiet talk with Tlatoani, and the next morning appeared in the arena in full traditional gladiator gear, as did Tlatoani. The audience saw them wage a titanic battle, muscle pitted against mind, with spectacular blasts and armies of astral constructs countered with incredible aerial maneuvers and single-mindedly vicious blows. As they fought, their captors began to sweat; neither of them had demonstrated that kind of power in any of their prior matches...would they be able to keep the winner of this clash of titans once the battle was over? The fight built to a crescendo, Ghazi battering through the astral legions of Tlatoani to face him one-on-one....
And then the illusion vanished.
By the time the guards had fully realized what happened, Ghazi and Tlatoani were both well on their way to Tyr on the fastest mounts they could find. They eventually parted ways when Tlatoani found a job as part of a Templar's retinue in Balic, and he continued to wander until again captured and put on the slave ship that kicks off the campaign.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2009)

@toptomcat: 

Mechanics:

I didn't look at the athas.org prestige classes that much yet, but we can always tweak the Psionic Fist prestige class in the SRD a bit.
(removing the still mind prerequisite, requiering 6 ranks in concentration; changing HD to d8 and remove bonus armor class and unarmored speed.)

Your Bab would be +3 and you get d10 HD.

You get a +3 class skill bonus on all class skills you invested points in (concentration)

Background: We will play in the brown age, there is no slavery free city, but some slave tribes hidden in the desert.

@Leif: Do you mean Cleric of Air or Rain? Rain has starknife as favored weapon.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> @Leif: Do you mean Cleric of Air or Rain? Rain has starknife as favored weapon.



No, actually, I want to get away from the starknife!  Cleric of Air sounds ok, I guess, or maybe fire?


----------



## kinem (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice background, TTC.  I've been making a mul psion, Kline, who was a slave who also escaped and was recaptured.  I didn't figure he was a gladiator, but he could have been sold into it at some point.  He couldn't have created that illusion though.


----------



## Toptomcat (Aug 27, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> @toptomcat:
> 
> Mechanics:
> 
> ...




I'm confused. Are you talking about adapting it as a base class or using it as a prestige class? If the latter, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense- being designed as a PsyWar-like extension of the monk, you just end up losing power point progression, power progression, base attack bonus, Hit Die, and bonus feats to a straight PsyWar without gaining much of anything back besides slightly better saves and an unarmed damage progression. Please give the athas.org PrC a look.


----------



## kinem (Aug 28, 2009)

Kline Landfryd, mul psion (kineticist) 3

[sblock=stats]HD 3d6+6, hp 20

BAB +1; CMB +3

saves Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +5; move 30', AC 10 (14/15 with inertial armor; 18/19 w/IA + FS)

attack unarmed strike +3 (1d3+2 nonlethal, 20/x2, draws AOO from armed foe)

str 14 / +2 (2 pt, +2 race)
dex 10 / +0 (0 pt)
con 15 / +2 (3 pt, +2 race)
int 16 / +3 (10 pt)
wis 14 / +2 (5 pt)
cha  8 / -1 (0 pt, -2 race)

feats: Latent Power *, overchannel , talented, expanded knowledge (entangling ectoplasm)

skills (15 pts) (ranks/total): psicraft 3/9, autohypnosis 3/8, bluff 3/2, survival 3/5, perception 0/2, knowledge (psionics) 3/9

concentration check (3 + ML + Con mod): +8

languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant

mul: +2 Constitution, +2 Strength, -2 Charisma: Combining the human height with the Dwarven musculature, muls end up stronger than either parent race, but their status as born-to-be slaves makes them insecure in their dealings with others.
Medium: Muls are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Darkvision: Muls can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Dwarven Blood: Muls count as both dwarfs and humans for any effect related to race.
Extended Activity: Muls may engage in up to 12 hours of hard labor or forced marching without suffering from fatigue
Hardy: Muls need only half as much rest to fatigue and exhaustion.
Ignore Pain: Muls have nonlethal Damage Resistance 1/-. They are difficult to subdue, and do not notice minor bruises, scrapes, and other discomforts that pain creatures of other races.

Psions are proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, quarterstaff, and shortspear. They are not proficient with any type of armor or shield. Armor does not, however, interfere with the manifestation of powers. 

The psion’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration* (Con), Craft (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually)* (Int), Profession (Wis), and Psicraft* (Int).

In addition, a psion gains access to additional class skills based on his discipline: Kineticist (Psychokinesis)
Autohypnosis* (Wis), Disable Device (Dex), and Intimidate (Cha). 

powers (5+1 1st, 2 2nd): 2+11+4 = 17 pp / day, DC 13 + power level (+ special), man lev 3
1st: attraction(a), inertial armor(a), mind thrust(a), vigor(a), control object (kin), force screen (a, latent), entangling ectoplasm (a, 40', exp know)
2nd: energy missile (a, kin), cloud mind

typical combat power uses:
inertial armor: 3 hr, 1 or 3 pp, +4 armor AC (+5 if spend 3 pp)
force screen: 3 min, 1 pp, +4 shield AC
vigor: 3 min, 1-3 pp, +5 temp hp (+5 per pp, max 15, or 20 w/OC)
mind thrust: 40', 1-3 pp, 1d10/pp (3d10, or 4d10 w/OC), Will neg DC 14 (15 if 3-4 d10)
energy missile: 130', 3 pp, up to 5 targets within 15' circle, 3d6 (4d6 and +1 DC w/OC), DC 15 half (Reflex or Fort)
- cold: +1/die, Fort half
- elec: +2 to DC, +2 to overcome SR
- fire: +1/die
- sonic: -1/die, ignores object hardness

equipment:
none[/sblock]

[sblock=description]Kline has served as a slave for almost all of his life, in and around Urik.  His surly attitude makes him an unpopular servant despite his obvious strength and intelligence.  He escaped on a few occasions - once as a youth, but he was soon recaptured.

He served a number of employers, but was usually sold to another fairly quickly.  He was not beaten to death only because there was no shortage of those willing to buy a strong mul.  He served for a while as a farm laborer.

Eventually was sold to a human merchant named Bolush.  He learned to please this master by showing the ability to do sums quickly and honestly.  Bolush could be cruel but he was more interested in making money than in abusing his slaves, and wanted to take advantage of Kline's knack for evaluating deals.  With a little help from his _attaction_ power, Kline helped his master strike good deals, and convinced him to allow his servants a few hours of 'down time' every day in exchange for better motivation.

Kline had found that he had psionic talents and honed his abilities in secret during the 'down time', using his master's library to good effect and sparring with some of the other slaves.

Seeing his opportunity, he escaped again.  But perhaps foolishly, he came back to try to rescue others and was recaptured.

In truth, he dreams of carving out an empire of his own some day.  He made allies among the other slaves, and those were the ones he tried to rescue; compassion is not unknown to him but it was not his immediate agenda.  Power first; only when he has it could he allow himself to pursue other ends, he figures.  He could have escaped much sooner, but his setup with the merchant was convenient while he read what he could and honed his power.

It was a long time before Kline was recaptured, and it became obvious that the mul had slain several bounty hunters who had vanished.  Bolush wanted no more of the unruly slave and had him sold without even risking another personal meeting with Kline.  Seeing his own foolishness, Bolush resolved to never again risk giving a slave any kindness.

Kline was told he would go to the gladiator pits of Draj, but for unknown reasons, the mysterious buyer put him on the slave transport to Tyr instead.  Supposedly he'll be put to work with the others but Kline figures that perhaps a lucrative market exists for gladiators there too.  Once again, he waits for an opportunity to escape ...

Physically, he appears to be a typical mul, with a bald head, bulging musculature, and black eyes that can look either dull and dumb, or sharp and insightful, depending on what role he is playing.[/sblock]*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2009)

Toptomcat said:


> I'm confused. Are you talking about adapting it as a base class or using it as a prestige class? If the latter, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense- being designed as a PsyWar-like extension of the monk, you just end up losing power point progression, power progression, base attack bonus, Hit Die, and bonus feats to a straight PsyWar without gaining much of anything back besides slightly better saves and an unarmed damage progression. Please give the athas.org PrC a look.



Sorry, I don't like monks in the DarkSun setting. On Athas, it is hard to get a steel weapon and it is a difficult balance between the protection of heavier armor and their penalties in the desert heat. The monk class just ignores both. It was (naturally) not in the original setting, just like the paladin.

Here are my proposed changes to the athas.org class:

Flurry of blows: like in the standard pathfinder rules
Unarmed damage:
1st–3rd 1d6
4th–7th 1d8
 8th–10th 1d10
 Skill Boost (Su): The psionic monk can expend her psionic focus to gain a +5 bonus to a Acrobatics skill check. This bonus increases to +10 at 5th level and +15 at 9th level. You must decide whether or not to use
skill boost prior to making a skill check. If the check fails, you still expend your psionic focus.
 AC Bonus (Ex): NO!
Unlock Feat: The psionic monk unlocks more of her potential. She gains a bonus feat from the following list: Combat  Reflexes, Deflect Arrows, Combat Expertise, Greater Psionic Fist, Improved Grapple, Power Attack, Rapid Metabolism, Stand Still,  Stunning Fist, Up the Walls. A psionic monk need to have any of the prerequisites normally required for these feats to select
them.

The 'standard' way for a Psy Warrior to fight without equipment is 

*Bite of the Wolf:* Gain bite attack for 1d8 damage.
*Call Weaponry A:* Create temporary weapon.
*Claws of the Beast A:* Your hands become deadly claws.
*Dissipating Touch A:* Touch deals 1d6 damage.
*Hammer A:* Melee touch attack deals 1d8/round.
for attacking

and

*Biofeedback A:* Gain DR 2/-.
*Force Screen A:* Invisible disc provides +4 shield bonus to AC.
*Inertial Armor A:* Tangible field of force provides you with +4 armor bonus to AC.
*Thicken Skin A:* Gain +1 enhancement bonus to your AC for 10 min./level.

The later combined with the manifesting stat as extra armor bonus is a bit much...


That said, I like your concept and I hope you will stay.


----------



## Toptomcat (Aug 28, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, I don't like monks in the DarkSun setting. On Athas, it is hard to get a steel weapon and it is a difficult balance between the protection of heavier armor and their penalties in the desert heat. The monk class just ignores both. It was (naturally) not in the original setting, just like the paladin.
> 
> Here are my proposed changes to the athas.org class:
> 
> ...




To reassure you, I'm not trying for anything like a traditional Shaolin-inspired, acrobatic, mystical-master monk in *concept*- more of a consummate brawler of astonishing and refined brutality, with some inspiration taken from Thai kickboxing.
The line in the rules permitting touch attacks to be delivered via unarmed strikes or natural attacks is gone in Pathfinder, which is dissapointing and not for what I envision for the character. If you would reinstate it, it would be appreciated. Additionally, I'm not a huge fan of the flavor of Claws of the Beast: I want to describe brutal attacks with elbows, knees, headbutts, gouges, not only hand attacks with claws. However, you're right in that it's too good a power to ignore for an unarmed PsyWar: would you object to an alternate version of Claws of the Beast that dealt bludgeoning damage and was treated as an unarmed strike rather than a 'special' natural weapon for purposes of Weapon Focus, feats like Scorpion Style, and the like?
If you were flexible in those respects, I think I could just go straight PsyWar, without needing any prestige class at all.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm so very glad that I'm playing a simple, everyday fighter!


----------



## Andor (Aug 28, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, I don't like monks in the DarkSun setting. On Athas, it is hard to get a steel weapon and it is a difficult balance between the protection of heavier armor and their penalties in the desert heat. The monk class just ignores both. It was (naturally) not in the original setting, just like the paladin.




You dislike the concept of people who learned to fight without armour or weapons in a world where armour and weapons are hard to come by? I admit I find that hard to grok. 

That aside, are you full up yet? Most of my games seem to have stalled out hard and I've always had a fondness for Dark Sun. My first thought was admitedly a mul psywarrior, but since that slot seems to have been filled I'll have to give it some thought and come back with something else. 

BTW how is the preserver/defiler split being handled?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 29, 2009)

Half-Giant Gladiator


----------



## Andor (Aug 29, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Half-Giant Racial Traits
> Same, no LA and no favoured class
> Languages: Half-Giants begin play speaking Common. Half-Giants with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Dwarven  and Giant




I'm not clear on what that means. Assuming the half-giant is the one from the athas.org .pdf then there are four options I can see.

1) A Starting 1/2 Giant has 2 Giant hit dice and no class levels.

2) A starting 1/2 Giant has 2 Giant hit dice and 1 class level.

3) A starting 1/2 Giant has no Giant hit dice and 3 class levels.

4) A starting 1/2 Giant has 2 Giant hit dice and 3 class levels. 

Which of these do you mean? BTW It's worth noting that options 1 and 2 actually leave the 11' tall 1200# half-giants behind the curve for HP for most classes, con bonus aside.


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet merciful crap, is this game not full yet? Assuming there's room, I want in. I'll stat up a psywarrior in short order - d10 HD and full BAB is too hard to resist. It may almost be good enough to not do the Psionic Body and Psionic Talent++ build I'm thinking of.

I'll be back once I've read the PRD.

EDIT: I'm back. I noticed there's already a PsyWarrior, so I'm going to stat up a barbarian.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, Dad, I've just been doing some reading online, trying to learn more about the setting of Athas.  I get it now that there are no clerics of conventional deities in the world.  So, I guess my cleric will have to be a servant to an elemental type power?  Given the environment of Athas, I'm leaning toward wanting to be a Water-Worshipper.  My dude will probably almost always prepare at least one _create water_ spell every day!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2009)

Toptomcat said:


> ... would you object to an alternate version of Claws of the Beast that dealt bludgeoning damage and was treated as an unarmed strike rather than a 'special' natural weapon for purposes of Weapon Focus, feats like Scorpion Style, and the like?
> If you were flexible in those respects, I think I could just go straight PsyWar, without needing any prestige class at all.



I think the above wouldn't be so hard. As I said, I like the concept.



Leif said:


> I'm so very glad that I'm playing a simple, everyday fighter!



 Didn't you want to play a cleric???



Leif said:


> Ok, Dad, I've just been doing some reading online, trying to learn more about the setting of Athas. I get it now that there are no clerics of conventional deities in the world. So, I guess my cleric will have to be a servant to an elemental type power? Given the environment of Athas, I'm leaning toward wanting to be a Water-Worshipper. My dude will probably almost always prepare at least one _create water_ spell every day!



Oh, here it is.
And (from the orginal boxed set):

In Dark Sun, create water produces only one half gallon of water per level of the caster. In all other ways, the spell is exactly as described in the Players Handbook.

I will make it 1st level, producing the stated amount, because zero spells are unlimited times per day in Pathfinder.




Andor said:


> You dislike the concept of people who learned to fight without armour or weapons in a world where armour and weapons are hard to come by? I admit I find that hard to grok.



Naturally they learned to fight without weapons -> psionics and the Imp. Unarmed Strike Feat. And fighting without heavy armor means a) psionics, b)magic, c)dodge talent tree and/or d) high Dex. Not shaolin training.



Andor said:


> That aside, are you full up yet? Most of my games seem to have stalled out hard and I've always had a fondness for Dark Sun. My first thought was admitedly a mul psywarrior, but since that slot seems to have been filled I'll have to give it some thought and come back with something else.
> 
> BTW how is the preserver/defiler split being handled?



This will be no come first served first recruiting. I will use a combination of character concepts and player reliability to choose my group.
Not sure how doing the defiler/preserver. But I tend to the Dragon variant.




Tailspinner said:


> Half-Giant Gladiator



One more Mul... Great !



Andor said:


> I'm not clear on what that means. Assuming the half-giant is the one from the athas.org .pdf then there are four options I can see.
> 
> 1) A Starting 1/2 Giant has 2 Giant hit dice and no class levels.
> 
> ...



No, I use the athas.org only sparringly. I mean the Half Giants here (no stomp, BTW): Half-Giants



pneumatik said:


> Sweet merciful crap, is this game not full yet? Assuming there's room, I want in. I'll stat up a psywarrior in short order - d10 HD and full BAB is too hard to resist. It may almost be good enough to not do the Psionic Body and Psionic Talent++ build I'm thinking of.
> 
> I'll be back once I've read the PRD.
> 
> EDIT: I'm back. I noticed there's already a PsyWarrior, so I'm going to stat up a barbarian.



Barbarian sounds good.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2009)

I made an IC thread, to give some sample of the mood. No posting, yet!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264465-pathfinder-darksun-dangerous-beginnings.html


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Didn't you want to play a cleric???



Yeah, that's what I meant!   But, given the setting, would a druid work better?  Or would that be even worse? A desert dwarf druid, perhaps?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2009)

The dwarves are traditionally clerics on Athas. But if you want... you would start without an animal companion, BTW.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2009)

So is there still room? When does recruitment end? Are the more offbeat races (Thri-kreen, Pterran or Aarakocra) available for play as PCs?


----------



## Andor (Aug 31, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> No, I use the athas.org only sparringly. I mean the Half Giants here (no stomp, BTW): Half-Giants




Ahh. I forgot all about that version. After a glance at the SRD, how are you on soulknives? I think either an elven or halfling Soulknife skirmisher would be fun. Although given the rather generous boost in power you're giving the Psiwarrior I'd ask if the SK too can have a full BAB progression, frankly I've always thought that class needed the boost.


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, I was wrong again. I built a ranged combat style Ranger because I realized Call Weaponry means I can actually have a bow to shoot. Fighter or PsyWar may be a little better mechanically at combat, but hopefully the Ranger skills and, if we level, spells will be helpful in surviving in the desert.

*Tiklan, Human Ranger*

Ranger 3
STR 14 +2 (5 pts)
DEX 18 +4 (10 pts, +2 racial)
CON 14 +2 (5 Pts)
INT 10 +0 (0 pts)
WIS 12 +1 (2 pts)
CHR 8 -1 (-2 pts)

HP: 31
AC: 14 (+4 Dex)

Base attack bonus: +3
Melee attack: +5
Ranged attack: +7

Attacks:
Unarmed strike +5 melee 1d3+2 bludgeoning, 20/x2 crit
Longbow +7 ranged 1d8+2 piercing, 20/x3 crit

Saves:
Fort +5
Ref +7
Will +2

Skills:
Climb +8 (3rnk), Heal +7 (3rnk), Knowledge (geography) +6 (3rnk), Knowledge (nature) 6 (3rnk), Perception +7 (3rnk), Stealth +10 (3rnk), Survival +7 (3rnk)

PP: 2
Power: Call Weaponry

Favored Class: Ranger

Feats:
Psionic Talent (Human)
Point-Blank Shot
Rapid Shot (Ranger)
Weapon Focus (Longbow)


*Background*

The way Tiklan saw it, it was all about resources. There were some resources you needed to survive, like water, shade, and food. Water was most important, because enough water could make up for no shade. Once you had water and shade you could go looking for food. Athas didn't have enough water, shade, or food, so you had to use your other resources wisely to get them, and to get protection against everyone and everything that wanted to take them from you.

Tiklan wasn't born with much in the way of his own resources. Born and raised in Tyr, his parents were caught in a press-gang raid when Tiklan was 14. Tiklan escaped only by fleeing in to the desert alone.

Using what limited resources he had - a ready weapon and some education on surviving in the wild - he survived long enough to find and join a slave tribe. That lasted until the tribe's resources ran low and they kicked Tiklan out. They gave a lot of justification, but ultimately it was because Tiklan hadn't been a slave. From there he made it to Urik, where his skill with a bow earned him a job with a merchant house as a caravan guard. That job lasted until the house made a few bad trades and had to let Tiklan go. He wasn't part of the family, you see.

With no friends and in an unfamiliar city-state, Tiklan did his best to survive on his own. He was sick of failing to fit-in. To survive on your own anywhere on Athas requires one to be extraordinary. Tiklan didn't last a year before he was enslaved, set up by people who were upset he wouldn't work with them (or so he said). Now he does his best to make friedns and get along with the other slaves. And he waits for a chance to escape.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Half-Giant Gladiator






Walking Dad said:


> One more Mul... Great !




Hmmm. I think I'll try something a bit different instead.

Halfling Gladiator


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> The dwarves are traditionally clerics on Athas. But if you want... you would start without an animal companion, BTW.



OK, Dwarf Cleric is great!  But, um, what are my choices for deity, again?  Just a kind of an elemental force or something?  Water sounds best, if that will work.  Ahh, yes, it's all coming back to me now:  you said something like my _create water_ spells will have a yield measured in teaspoons, not gallons, or something like that.  And that's cool with me!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> So is there still room? When does recruitment end? Are the more offbeat races (Thri-kreen, Pterran or Aarakocra) available for play as PCs?




In the brown age, Pterrans live are mostly confined to the Hinterlands. You would be exotic, but you could use simply the athas.org rules. Just ignore the rules for the lifepath and make missive the power of your bonus feat.

Sorry, no Aarakocra. There are some ideas in the adventure, that could be easily ruined by flying characters.

About Thri-kreen... I really like them conceptually, but I don't know how to re-create them with the Pathfinder race structure. I also want to avoid racial HD and LA.



Andor said:


> Ahh. I forgot all about that version. After a glance at the SRD, how are you on soulknives? I think either an elven or halfling Soulknife skirmisher would be fun. Although given the rather generous boost in power you're giving the Psiwarrior I'd ask if the SK too can have a full BAB progression, frankly I've always thought that class needed the boost.




Surprise me with your backstory  and yes to full Bab! And you can get my latent power feat an additional time instead of the wild talent bonus feat.



Leif said:


> OK, Dwarf Cleric is great! But, um, what are my choices for deity, again? Just a kind of an elemental force or something? Water sounds best, if that will work. Ahh, yes, it's all coming back to me now: you said something like my _create water_ spells will have a yield measured in teaspoons, not gallons, or something like that.  And that's cool with me!




Yes some kind of elemental (or paraelemental) force. Any wishes for your second domain?


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Yes some kind of elemental (or paraelemental) force. Any wishes for your second domain?



How about -- DOMAINS:  Water and Healing ?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> How about -- DOMAINS:  Water and Healing ?



No problem. And I feared something exotic...


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> No problem. And I feared something exotic...



  Wellllllll, since you mention it.....  What's the most exotic domain that you would allow?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> About Thri-kreen... I really like them conceptually, but I don't know how to re-create them with the Pathfinder race structure. I also want to avoid racial HD and LA.



What about the thri-kreen racial class in Complete Psionic?


----------



## Andor (Sep 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Surprise me with your backstory




Surprising backstory? For a halfling? Errmmm... Kicked out of his tribe for being a vegetarian? Forced out after he suggested settleing differences with a elven tribe with a basketball game?  Left tribe in despair after a spectacularly failed relationship with a half-giantess? 

.....

Actually there may be something to that last one. How about he fell in love with an elf captive (less anatomically unlikely than a half-giant) who was being saved for a great feast. He helped her escape and traveled with her back to her tribe, where she promptly drugged him unconcious and sold him to some slavers. He now has some trust issues.


----------



## Andor (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, character proposal. 

Gilliam was a warrior in the Green Manticore tribe in the Ringing Mountains. His tribe had captured a small scouting party of elves which has strayed into their territory and were saving the survivors for a ritual feast. Tulava, one of the elves, managed to seduce Gilliam and convinced her to allow her to escape. He escorted her back to her people, who promptly captured and beat him, before selling him to slavers. Betrayed, humilliated and disgraced he hasn't even had the will to starve himself as captured halflings usually do. 

[sblock="Gilliam"]
Name: Gilliam
Race: Halfling
Class: Soulknife
Level: 3
Exp: 5001 (?)
Alignment: Neutral

Str: 13 +1
Dex: 16 +3
Con: 14 +2
Int: 10 +0
Wis: 15 +2
Chr: 10 +1

HP: 28
PP: 4

Fort: 1 + 2 + 1 = 4
Ref:  3 + 3 + 1 = 7
Will: 3 + 2 + 1 = 6

AC: 10 + (4 Inertial armour) + 3 (dex) + 1 (small) + 1 (dodge) = 15 (19)
Speed: 20'
Init: +3

Feats:
Latent Power (Inertial Armour)
Latent Power (Entangling Ectoplasm)
Weapon Focus (Mindblade)
Dodge
Psionic Weapon

Skills:
Acrobatics 6 + 3 (dex) + 2 (racial) = 11 (-4 for jumping)
Autohypnosis 6 + 2 (wis) + 2 (synergy) = 10
Perception 6 + 2 (wis) + 2 (racial) = 10
Stealth 6 + 3 (dex) + 4 (size) = 13

Languages:
Common
Halfling

Equipment:
Birthday Suit
Manacles (No key)
Epic Tan

Combat:
 Melee 
 -Soulknife Att +5 Damage 1d4+1 (19-20)

 Ranged
 -Soulknife Att +7 Damage 1d4+1 (19-20) Increment 30'

Options: 
-Psychic Strike +1d8 Damage Ranged or melee Move action to recharge
-Psionic Weapon +2d6 Damage Melee only, costs Psionic Focus 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> What about the thri-kreen racial class in Complete Psionic?



Looks like they just in-grated racial HD and LA in the progression. At 20th level, it still 2 racial HP and 16 class levels = La +2.



Andor said:


> Okay, character proposal.
> 
> Gilliam ...



I like him 



Leif said:


> Wellllllll, since you mention it.....  What's the most exotic domain that you would allow?



For your water cleric... perhaps liberation or nobility.

On the other hand, they could kick ass with the right background.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> For your water cleric... perhaps liberation or nobility.
> 
> On the other hand, they could kick ass with the right background.



I'll have to look at those two tonight!  I'm leaning towards keeping the Healing domain, but I'll look at those two as possible substitutes.  Water is definitely in, though.


----------



## Andor (Sep 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> I like him




Cool. I never made a hypertext character sheet before. That's _handy_. Makes me wish I could do it on paper. Oh well, I'm sure it'll be cheap at some point in the next 20 years.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2009)

added date of recruitment to the thread name.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2009)

Andor said:


> Cool. I never made a hypertext character sheet before. That's _handy_. Makes me wish I could do it on paper. Oh well, I'm sure it'll be cheap at some point in the next 20 years.



What hypertext??  What IS hypertext?  I didn't even know that text could take ritalin!


----------



## kinem (Sep 4, 2009)

I found out that concentration is not a skill in Pathfinder (you use caster level + ability bonus), so I edited my stats (post #25).  I swapped out the skill for knowledge(psionics), and swapped the Skill Focus feat for Expanded Knowledge.


----------



## Andor (Sep 4, 2009)

kinem said:


> I found out that concentration is not a skill in Pathfinder (you use caster level + ability bonus), so I edited my stats (post #25).  I swapped out the skill for knowledge(psionics), and swapped the Skill Focus feat for Expanded Knowledge.




It seems not to be in pathfinder, but is it in our pathfinder/srd hybrid? I took it on the assumption that I needed it to gain psionic focus. If the GM wants to kick that over to autohypnosis or somesuch I won't complain. 



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> What hypertext?? What IS hypertext? I didn't even know that text could take ritalin!




Hypertext is text with links in it. Since all our source material is online all my characters skills, powers, and interesting feats are linked to the rules text that describes them. That is going to save me many headaches in the future.


----------



## Toptomcat (Sep 4, 2009)

Character edited: I think this brings him fully into compliance with Pathfinder and finalizes his power list. Let me know if there are still difficulties.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Andor said:


> It seems not to be in pathfinder, but is it in our pathfinder/srd hybrid? I took it on the assumption that I needed it to gain psionic focus. If the GM wants to kick that over to autohypnosis or somesuch I won't complain.
> 
> ...



Yes, make it part of auto hypnosis. Or... a con check with your manifester level +3 as bonus. I tthink I will go with the second.
BTW: Manifester level for powers gained by race/feat will be your HD.


----------



## Andor (Sep 4, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, make it part of auto hypnosis. Or... a con check with your manifester level +3 as bonus. I tthink I will go with the second.
> BTW: Manifester level for powers gained by race/feat will be your HD.




Ok. I replaced concentration with Acrobatics then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

Any more questions? Anyone?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2009)

Proposed characters so far include:

Leif Dwarf cleric
Kinem Mul psion
Andor Halfling soulknife
TopTomCat Mul Psychic warrior
Pneumatik Human Ranger
Tailspinner Half-Elf Gladiator
Ambrus Thri Kreen something

I'm considering an elf or a half giant.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2009)

Decided on Half-elf instead of halfling.

[sblock=Reena Half-elf Gladiator]Reena
Female Half-Elf Gladiator 3
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Str: 16 (+3) 5 pts, +2 race
Dex: 14 (+2) 5 pts
Con: 14 (+2) 5 pts
Int: 14 (+2) 5 pts
Wis: 10 (+0) 0 pts
Cha: 10 (+0) 0 pts

Hit Points: 35 (12+7+7+6+3)
AC: 12 Touch: 12, Flat: 10
Init: +2

BAB: +3
CMB: +6 (+8*)
CMD: 25 (27*)
Speed: 30'
* Grapple

Saves:
Fort +5 (+3 base, +2 Con)
Ref +5 (+3 base, +2 Dex)
Will +1 (+1 base, +0 Wis)
* +2 bonus against illusion spells and effects.

+6 Melee, Unarmed Strike, 1d3+3, x2, Bludgeon

Skills:
Acrobatics +8 (3 Ranks, +3 TCB, +2 Dex)
Bluff: +6 (3 Ranks, +3 TCB, +0 Cha)
Intimidate +6 (3 Ranks, +3 TCB, +0 Cha)
Perception +8 (3 Ranks, +3 TCB, +0 Wis, +2 race)
Perform +8 (3 Ranks, +3 TCB, +0 Cha, +2 skill focus)
Sense Motive +6 (3 Ranks, +3 TCB, +0 Wis)

Language: Common, Elven, Giant

Feats:
Defensive Combat Training (1st level)
Exotic Weapon [Wrist Razor] (bonus 1st level)
Skill Focus [Perform] (race bonus 1st level)
Latent Power (campaign bonus 1st level)
Improved Unarmed Strike (bonus 2nd level)
Improved Grapple (3rd level)
Improved Feint (bonus 3rd level)

Class Abilities: Gladiatorial performance 3/day,
mercy, exotic weapon, unarmed strike, arena guile,
improved feint.

Racial Abilities: Low-light vision, adaptability,
elf blood, elven immunities, keen senses,
multitalented (gladiator & fighter).

Psionics:
PP: 2
Power: Inertial Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Proposed characters so far include:
> 
> Leif Dwarf cleric
> Kinem Mul psion
> ...



Thanks Voadam 

Will see who is ready and which characters would form an interesting and balanced group.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the trailblazer stuff, particularly the healing after a rest.

I want to confirm, psionics are handled normally using points refreshed at rest, whereas spells have the rote/restricted thing, right?

I see that reserve points allow doing certain things like restore restricted spells at rest, I think I missed the entry explaining what reserve points are, how many you get, how you get more, what else you can do with them.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 11, 2009)

Toptomcat - Mul Psychic Warrior - Post #20
kinem - Mul Psion (Kineticist) - Post #25
Pneumatik - Human Ranger - Post #40
Andor - Halfling Soulknife - Post #49
Tailspinner - Half-elf Gladiator - Post #62

Leif - Dwarf Cleric - Proposed
Ambrus - Thri-kreen ? - Proposed
Voadam - Elf or Half-giant ? - Proposed

Also, reference Thri-kreen, I found this LA +1 Thri-kreen on the net: Thri-kreen
Perhaps it could be tweeked for this playable DarkSun/Pathfinder game, since Pathfinder races are a bit pumped up from regular 3.5e.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2009)

Do Wilders get their HD bumped up to d8's to match their 3/4 BAB the same way PF bards do?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry, to much problems to convert the 10 min rest and the spell categories to spontanous casters and psionics. Will maybe delete the rule for this game.



Voadam said:


> Do Wilders get their HD bumped up to d8's to match their 3/4 BAB the same way PF bards do?



No wilders for this game. Sorry.

@Tailspinner: Let's just try this LA +1 Thri-kreen as our tks without LA. If it is obviously to strong, we will change during game.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2009)

*Rober-Tallen Work in progress*

Rober Tallen (Trap Finder in Elven)
Elf Rogue 3
Str 10
Dex 16
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 13
Cha 14

HP 8+2+5+2+5+2=24
Healing surges 7/day 6hp each time.

AC 14, FF 10, T 14

Initiative +3
F +2, R +6, W +2

BAB +2
CMB +2
CMD +

Lowlight vision
Immune to sleep magic
+2 vs illusion saves

Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +1
Ability: Trapfinder
Evasion
Trap Sense +1

Feats: Dodge, Endurance(B), Latent Power Inertial Screen(B, P), Speed of Thought(P),

Skills
Acrobatics +6
Appraise +5
Bluff +5
Climb +3
Diplomacy +5
Disable Device +5 (+1 on traps)
Perception +6 (+1 on traps)
Sense Motive +4
Sleight of Hand +6
Stealth +6

Lanaguages: Common, Elven, Gith, Pterran

Rober-Tallen is a shifty scoundrel who runs from hard work but likes a good time. Quick and sharp, he enjoys new experiences and exploring the unknown. In fact he was enjoying the influence of certain hallucinogens he had just discovered when the Urik slave takers took him with little trouble. He now wishes he had spent some time learning how to slip bonds but figures eventually he will make it free to the open desert then it should only take him a decade or so to catch up to his clan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks like I got 5 ready characters. With Voadam still working and no sign of a healer...

Will announce chosen characters tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2009)

As I said in email, WD, I'll bow out gracefully (as much as possible) now.  Thanks, and good gaming, all!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 14, 2009)

*In case we need a healer*

Katz Mann

Half-Giant Druid 3

Str 15
Dex 10
Con 16
Int 10
Wis 16
Cha 10

Giant Subtype
Low Light Vision
Powerful Build (Counts as size large when beneficial)
Fire Acclimated (+2 on fire saves
Naturally Psionic

Nature Bond: Fire Domain
Wild Empathy +3
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step

Skills:
Knowledge Geography +3
Knowledge Nature +5
Perception +6
Survival +8

Feats: Latent Psionics (Expansion) (B), TBD, TBD, 

Psionic Power Points: 4

hp = 8 +3 + 5 + 3 + 5 + 3 = 27
AC 10

F +6, R +1, W +6 (+2 vs. fire)

Healing surges 9/day - 6 hp each

Initiative +0

BAB +2

melee attack +4
ranged attack +2

Katz Mann feels endowed with a double purpose. He wanders the desert nurturing and healing where he can. However when he sees a sickness upon the Land he feels the heat of the desert boil forth from within him to be unleashed in cleansing fire. According to his druidic beliefs despoilers and undead both need to be scoured from the land.

Wandering alone he was an easy tempting target for the slaving party that ambushed him. Half-Giants are after all, valuable slave commodities.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, I choose:

Toptomcat - Mul Psychic Warrior - Post #20
kinem - Mul Psion (Kineticist) - Post #25
Pneumatik - Human Ranger - Post #40
Andor - Halfling Soulknife - Post #49
Tailspinner - Half-elf Gladiator - Post #62

and Voadam's druid, so you guys have a healer.



Voadam said:


> Katz Mann
> 
> Half-Giant Druid 3
> 
> ...



Voadam, would you be interested in the PH2 alternate class feature which traded the spontanous summon for some healing?

@Ambrus: Would you be ok becoming our alternate?

Here are your links:
[Pathfinder] DarkSun: Dangerous Beginnings RG IC OCC

Post at will.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Ok, I choose:
> 
> Toptomcat - Mul Psychic Warrior - Post #20
> kinem - Mul Psion (Kineticist) - Post #25
> ...




Dropping the summons works fine for me, I'll look up the variant later at home.

I'm thinking Katz Mann does not sound particularly dark sun for a name. How does Raggi sound instead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Dropping the summons works fine for me, I'll look up the variant later at home.
> 
> I'm thinking Katz Mann does not sound particularly dark sun for a name. How does Raggi sound instead.




Here it is:

Druid variant - Spontaneous Rejuvenation’ Class Abilities:
Spontaneous Rejuvenation – As a Standard Action, you may sacrifice a prepared spell to grant yourself and all allies within 30’ “Fast Healing X” for 3 rounds, where X is the level of spell you sacrificed.

And Raggi sounds good.


----------



## Toptomcat (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to do this when you've already made your decision- but I've got to pull out. Some Real Life stuff has come up that makes play-by-post untenable for the forseeable future: my apologies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2009)

No problem. RL got higher priority. Good luck.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2009)

The following players need to post in the RG thread here:
Andor
Voadam

The following player needs to post in the IC thread here:
Pneumatik

Let's get this game going...


----------



## Andor (Oct 6, 2009)

It might speed things up considerably if the GM handles all the PC saving throws, so you don't have to wait for a whole new round of replies everytime an NPC uses a power. I know I don't have any problem with the GM rolling saving throws for me. You guys?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2009)

Andor said:


> It might speed things up considerably if the GM handles all the PC saving throws, so you don't have to wait for a whole new round of replies everytime an NPC uses a power. I know I don't have any problem with the GM rolling saving throws for me. You guys?




Fine with me.


----------



## kinem (Oct 6, 2009)

I also favor DM rolls for initiative, and most other times.  If the player uses IC for something that's fine too, but if not the DM can roll.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm fine with DM rolls as well.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 6, 2009)

I, too, am fine with DM rolls. Pbp games move slow enough as it is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2009)

OK, I will try to speed up this kind of stuff next time


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2009)

Could anyone include this information (or something like that) in your posts:

AC XX (TXX, FFXX), HP XX/XX, Ini+XX F +XX, R+XX, W+XX
0 Level:XX (Spells / powers)
1 Level: XX
...

That would help me to do the initiative and saving throws for you and would it make easier to track your resources, then looking up the thread / the RG each time. Thanks.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 7, 2009)

Tiklan hasn't gone yet b/c I'm waiting to see what the failed will save does. If he's stunned or something I don't want to have to ret-con his action. Just so no one's waiting on me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, it is a stun. Will make a new post today.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

ROLL CALL!

Who is still in the game?


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 7, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ROLL CALL!
> 
> Who is still in the game?




/me waves


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2009)

Currently home sick but still want in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here!


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2009)

You know I'm here


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

So, we lost Andor?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2009)

What do we know about the geography of Kled? That's a citystate right? Do we know about it?

The trees in the upper right of the map look like conifers, have we ever seen any trees? for WD only [/sblock]How about secret druid info?[sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

Special druid knowledge:

Kled is no city state. You don't recognize the trees, but you know that group of trees and oasis are rare enough, that the is a good chance to meet another druid there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]My Advanced-Absence-Warning:

I will have no online access between Christmas and 6th January.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2010)

All right,

I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.

I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.

So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2010)

Noted. No problem. RL comes first.

What about everyone else? Still here?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd love to jump in, it'll be my first ever pbp game so I'll be a little rusty on the rules, I'm also really busy at school so I'll also probably only be able to get a post a weekday or maybe a little less until this summer. if that's a problem I'll be fine not playing but I'm definitely interested in playing if its not, just tell me what type I need to fill and I'll make a charachter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2010)

We will have to wait for the other responses. I know it was my meager posting what (almost?) killed the game. 
I promise I will do better now...

after knowing who is still here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry. Real life kicked me in the teeth. I'm back now, though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like Andor, Kinem and Tailspinner are still here (best wishes for you, Voadam)

kinem - Mul Psion (Kineticist)
Andor - Halfling Soulknife
Tailspinner - Half-elf Gladiator

So, we have still three players and one interested...

I will send GandalfMithrandir a PM. If he answers fast, I will add him in the ongoing encounter (one of the guards) if compatible with his character wishes.

If not, I will continue from where we anow and get rid of your survival experts (ranger and druid)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I need to know what type of character to make to jump into this game, If its possible and fits I'd like to make a ranged combat focused ranger, preferably half-elf if thats ok, I've never played Dark Sun before. It's also fine for me to be a guard, just so I don't get killed in the first encounter.

Thanks for letting me in!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

Good news:

GandalfMithrandir is coming up with a character 

@GandalfMithrandir:

1. Can I call you 'GM'?

2. Any information is in the first four posts in this very thread.

Short:
Starting level is 3
20 pts Pathfinder point buy.

Ranger is available. Choose a Dark Sun race, record HP, get the bonus feat (all in post 2). Rest like standard pathfinder.
You can also take a look in post 3 for the dark sun animal companions.

I could get you in two ways:

a) You are one of the caravan guards (read the start of the IC thread. Link in post 1).

b) Could be introduced later.

c) You can take over Tiklan
Pneumatik - Human Ranger - Post #40

@Pneumatik: If you want continue the game, please respond soon!!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 10, 2010)

GM or gandalf are both fine, whatever's easiest. I kind of like the idea of being a caravan guard, so I'll make a half-elf  bow fighting Ranger 3, should I give him any particular armor or other weapons?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

The caravan guards work for the merchanthouse Stel and the caravan traveled from Urik, known for it's obsidian products.

I would suggest a bow (you wanted to be ranged) and some swordlike weapon made from obsidian (same cost as in other worlds).

You can choose between hide, leather and bone armor.
Bone as as same as hide, but counts as light armor and weights 20 lb.
The armor has the house symbol on it.

You have lost all you other equipment as the rest of the guard rushed you to get out. They never liked you much by the way (hard to be a half-elf).


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 10, 2010)

I am thinking to fight with a Comp longbow to fit my Strength Score with bone armor, with a sidearm short sword made of obsidian with a backup dagger in my boot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm fine with a backup dagger.

BTW: Using obsidian gives a -2 on to hit and damage.
Hardness is 8, 15 HP per inch.

I would suggest 'Bolt' as your latent psi power. It creates arrows with an enhancement bonus. Better than the ones with an obsidian arrow head.

---

Would you be fine with starting play, before your character is final?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 10, 2010)

fine with starting play, what enhancement bonus to the arrows?

I can also give you the basic stats for my character if you want, the character is almost done and I can post it here in about 10 minutes


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock=Bolt Power]
Bolt
Metacreativity (Creation)
Level: Psion/wilder 1
Display: Material
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 0 ft.
Effect: A normal bolt, arrow, or sling bullet
Duration: 1 min./level
Saving Throw: None
Power Resistance: No
Power Points: 1
You create 2d4 ectoplasmic crossbow bolts, arrows, or sling bullets, appropriate to your size, which dissipate into their constituent ectoplasmic particles when the duration ends or after being fired. Ammunition you create has a +1 enhancement bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.
Augment: For every 3 additional power points you spend, this power improves the ammunition’s enhancement bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls by 1 and an additional 1d4 pieces of appropriate ammunition.[/sblock]

Some stats would be helpful. I will make an IC post soon, be ready 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264465-pathfinder-darksun-dangerous-beginnings-7.html


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll PM the stats to you, in case you don't want those about to fight me to see them


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 10, 2010)

Character's done, I'll put him here after the encounter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2010)

The other character sheets are located here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/265148-pathfinder-ds-dangerous-beginnings-rg.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is everyone?????


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

I know GandalfMithrandir is ready, and Tailspinner has posted. Where is the rest? Or total new recruitment drive?


----------



## veldan (Feb 17, 2010)

If you're interested in more folks I'll be happy to join up.  I've sent you a few private messages.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2010)

veldan said:


> If you're interested in more folks I'll be happy to join up.  I've sent you a few private messages.




Got them. Please post your character sheet here for revision.

@ the 'old' players: Where are you?

If I gain no further answers. I will continue with kinem, Tailspinner and the two guards.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm ready to go!


----------



## veldan (Feb 17, 2010)

*Shurel, Lela, et al..*

Edit*** Skills fixed***
Edit2***Needed to add 2 more skill points from favored class***

[sblock="Shurel"]
Shurel, Lela, et al…  Bard 2/Preserver(Enchanter)1
  HD 2d8+2 (15), 1D6+1 (5) hp  20

BAB +1; CMB +1; CMD +3

saves Fort +4, Reflex +5, Will +6; move 30', AC 15 (+2 Leather, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge) +4 dodge vs. AOO

attack: unarmed strike +1 (1d3 nonlethal, 20/x2, draws AOO from armed foe)  Spear +1( 1D6, 20X3, rng 20), Obsidian Dagger-1 (1d4, 19-20/X2, rng  10), Light Crossbow +3 ( 1D6, 20X2, rng 80), 20 bolts

str 11 /  +0 (1 pt)
dex 14 / +2 (5 pt)
con 12 / +1 (2 pt)
int 14 / +2 (5 pt)
wis 12 / +2 (2 pt)
cha 16 / +3 (5 pt, +2 race)

feats: Latent Power *, Dodge , Deceitful[1], Mobility[3], Scribe Scroll[W1]

skills (25 pts) (ranks/total): Acrobatics 1/5, Appraise 1/6, Bluff 3/14 (+1 bard, +2 enchanter, +2  deceitful), Climb 1/4, Craft(Poison Maker) 1/6, Craft (Alchemy) 1/6, Diplomacy 2/10 (+2 from enchanter), Disguise 2/10(+2 Deceitful), Escape Artist 1/5, Healing 1/5, Intimidate 0/7 (Bard skills), Liguistics 1(Read/Write Common), Perception 1/5, Sense Motive 1/5,  Sleight of Hand 1/6 (+1 Bard), Stealth 1/5, Knowledge (All) 0/3 (Bardic Knowledge), Knowledge (Nature) 1/7 (Bardic  Knowledge), Knowledge (Local) 1/7 (Bardic Knowledge) Perform (Dance) 2/8, Perform (Sing) 1/7, Spellcraft 1/6

concentration check (1 + Int mod): +4

languages: Common(r/w), Draconic(r/w), Urikite, Elven

Human: +2 Charisma 
  Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Bonus Feat, Skilled
  Proficient with Simple Weapons, Light Armor, as well as Bard’s friend, Garrotte, Greater Blowgun, Whip, Widow’s Knife, Club, dagger, Quarterstaff.
  Spells: 0th 4/day (enchanter),  1st 3/day (level 1, int, enchanter) Opposition Schools, Necro + Evoc
Spellbook: 0th – All, 1st – Hypnotism, Charm Person, Sleep, Disguise Self, Comprehend Languages
  Prepared: 0th –(DC 12) Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Daze, Message; 1st –(DC13) Hypnotism, Charm Person, Sleep
  Psionics: PP’s 2; Conceal Thoughts: +10 to see through bluff, +4 vs. mind reading abilities (Will negates)

Bard Skills: Bardic Music 9/day(Counter Song, Inspire Courage, Distraction, Fascinate(DC14)), Bardic Knowledge (1/2 level added to knowledge skills), Smuggler (+1 to sleight of hand and bluff/2 levels), Street Smart (+2 gather info and intimidate), Poison Use,
  Wizard Skills: Enchanting Smile (+2 Bluff, Intimidate, Diplomacy), Dazing Touch (5/day 1HD or fewer)
  Equipment: Spear, Obsidian dagger, Light Crossbow, 2 Waterskins, Arcane Bonded Obsidian Ring, Spellbook (takes the form of beaded jewelry)
  [/sblock]

[sblock="Background"]
   Another fine mess we find ourselves in again Shurel, you finally break it into the big-time with a real simple job.  Poison Tekil the Gulg, one of House Kessim’s finest Gladiators.  You worked for weeks greasing the wheels, getting everyone in that stable to trust you, and the night before his big headlining fight, success!  Of course that’s when you found out that you’ve been double crossed.  Your employer apparently was trying to get in good with House Kessim.  Not a moment after Tekil started showing signs of the Drik posion you put together did you get busted by Hamanu’s Templar’s.  You were just barely able to slip out.  Good thing you developed 4 different escape routes.

  During the past month you’ve been laying low building up your new identity, Lela, the wide eyed new recruit for House Stel, hoping to get aboard a caravan bound for anywhere else.  It was a little mucky at first trying to convince the Caravan master that you were the new hire from Makla.  He thought he recognized you as someone else, which he was right, about a year ago you grifted him out of 250 ceramics on a magic potion that would cure his son, but you worked him hard to ensure he never tied Lela to Victra.  Then finally 5 days ago you were on your way!

  Filthy Elves, why did they take the caravan off the beaten path like this, the Jura Dai have been hitting more Caravans bound for Tyr.  You wouldn’t have even been on it had you not noticed that things were getting a little hot, the route to Nibenay is so much nicer this time of year, all you needed was 2 more days.  Oh, well, it’s best to lay low, play up Lela, it’s the only way to survive right now.  Plus Lela’s a little fun, she’s from a nomad family that raised Kank’s that Hamanu’s Halfling elite soldiers use.  She’s never been out of Makla until just recently and is looking to make her mark on the world!  Well, the real Lela may be someone’s slave right now, but at least she’s not stuck in this situation.

  Shurel, Lela, Victra, et al… is a survivor.  Like most Bards on Athas she survives by her wits inventing new persona’s as each situation demands it.  She grew up on the streets of Urik.  Her father was a former convict that survived about 3 seconds against a Braxat in the arena, her mother abandoned her not long after.  She worked within the bards quarter of the city apprenticing to various masters learning the tricks of the trade of the performing arts, dancing, singing, purse snatching, poisoning.  Recently she found someone who combined their performance talents with magic.  She was sold, and spent about 2 years trying to convince this wizard to teach her.  The Elf denied being a magic user at first, but after she exposed him and broke down each spell after one of his performances he had no choice but to teach her.  She later found out that the elf was intentionally being obvious about his magic as a test of trust.  The damn fool was lucky the crowd didn’t catch on.  Berell was an excellent teacher, but flighty like most elves.  One day she woke up and he left a note saying, "gone off to my tribe be back in a few weeks."  So far he hasn’t come back, and that was 6 months ago.

  Shurel’s appearance depends on the persona she has adopted.  Right now as Lela she keeps her brown hair braided up into 2 ponytails with a few random braids with decorative beads woven in.  She keeps her garb relatively simple and utilitarian.  As Lela would as a soldier.  She does however wear several beaded bracelets and necklaces, but they are fairly common looking, and not out of place for someone originally from Makla.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Andor (Feb 18, 2010)

Still here. The game''s been moving so slowly I've been checking it fairly rarely. Sorry.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Andor said:


> Still here. The game''s been moving so slowly I've been checking it fairly rarely. Sorry.



No problem. It was my fault, honestly. We will continue as soon as possible.

BTW: I cannot post on the weekends and my children are both ill, so I can make no promise for next Monday.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 19, 2010)

```
Ardon, Half-Elf
Ranger 3
CG


STR 14 +2 (5 points) 5
DEX 17 +3 (7 points +2 racial) 12
CON 13 +1 (3 points) 15
INT 14 +2 (5 points) 20
WIS 12 +1 (2 points) 20
CHA 8 -1 (-2 points) 18 
HP: 28
AC: 18 (+4 Armor +3 Dex +1 Dodge) 
Initiative +4 {+6}
Base Attack Bonus +3
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +6 
Weapons:
Composite Longbow +4(Obsidian Arrows)/+7(Bolt Arrows) (1d8/1d8+3)
     also +1 within 30 feet
Shortsword +3 (1d6)
Dagger +3 melee/ +4 ranged (1d4) 
Saves:
Fort +4
Ref +7
Will +1
 
Skills
Climb +7 (6rnk), Handle Animal +5 (6 rnk), 
Heal +7 (6rnk), Knowledge (Geography) +8{+10} (6 rnk),
 Knowledge (Nature) +8 (6 rnk), 
Perception +9{+11} (6 rnk), Stealth +9 {+11} (6 rnk), Survival +10 {+12} (6 rnk)
 
PP: 2
Power: Bolt
 
Favored Classes: Ranger and Fighter
 
Feats:
Skill Focus Survival (Half-Elf)
Latent Power (Campaign)
Precise Shot
Point Blank Shot (Ranger)
Dodge
Endurance (Ranger)
 
 
Special Abilities
Low Light vision
Elf Blood
Elf Immunities (Magic Sleep and +2 on saves vs. enchantment)
Favored Enemy #1 (Mul) (+2 on Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival and damage)
Wild Empathy (like diplomacy but for animals with +2 bonus)
Favored Terrain #1 (Sandy Wastes) (+2 on Initiative,
Knowledge (Geography), Perception, Stealth and survival,
also leaves no trail if desired)
```

When I wrapped a number in {these} it was the value in the sandy wastes.
I'll put this in the RG too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumping here for the IC thread.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Feb 27, 2010)

9 pages of post but no 'closed' sign.  Still recruiting? (and if yes, what's the party/what's missing?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

We just re-started with half the party new. I can pm you, if a spot opens up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

veldan said:


> Edit*** Skills fixed***
> Edit2***Needed to add 2 more skill points from favored class***
> 
> [sblock="Shurel"]
> ...



*

Can you copy Lela to the RG, please.*


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2010)

I don't expect things to be changing for me in the next couple of months so instead of being on a continuing hiatus status I will formally withdraw from the game.

Thanks everyone, its been fun.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2010)

So, is this dead? If yes, it is surely my fault


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 21, 2010)

I'm here


----------



## kinem (May 24, 2010)

I'm here. I've been busy for the past week.

Also I have to say that the post telling us we reached stony land didn't give a whole lot for us to react to.  It seems like it should have been just the first part of a post that takes us all the way to the next scene.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2010)

Last try to resurrect this game. a bit fast forwarded to the oasis.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like we are down to 3 players... I don't think a re-recruitment would be very successful... looks like I failed to adapt this old school adventure to the current gamer's mind. I see 2 options:

1) Continuing nonetheless with 3 players, until you also don't want to play this adventure.

2) Start a new, re-booted one with tighter focus and a tighter location with more action / combat.

Any votes?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm cool with whatever we do, the game has to also be fun for the DM, and if you're not enjoying it, then we can switch themes if you want us to, if you're enjoying it as it is, that's fine with me too. I say one vote for each, or put my vote on the tighter focused adventure if I can't do both.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

I had two possible ways outlined:

a) moving towards the oasis: more open, less tight, more character driven

b) moving to outpost: more linear, more action

both end at the same location!


----------



## kinem (Jul 5, 2010)

What about a rebooted, tighter game using the same PCs, who are fastforwarded into that future situation?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2010)

We could restart after the meeting with the ex-guards. The tightened, more action path is through the outpost.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

Only two answers?? Looks like we should bury the game 

Maybe I will retry Darksun with 4e later...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, I will close this game. Thanks for anyone participating. I promise I will try to run more PbP useful games next time.


----------

